# Remise en service Imac G3 9.2.2



## macpapyguy (3 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous.
 Je désire remettre en service mon premier imac perso, un G3   avec Mac OS 9.2.2. En solo, il tourne à merveille avec certains logiciels de simulation (MathCad) auxquels je tiens. Jusqu'en 2005 l' accès à internet se faisait par le modem interne 56k. Après cette date, pas de liaison au niveau du G3; un nouvel IMac PowerPC G5 assurait la communication extérieure via la Live Box Orange( liaison par courants porteurs et câble éthernet / RJ45.
 Le premier boulot, raccorder G3 à internet, donc mise en place d'un câble éthernet entre G3 et le répartiteur D-link à poste depuis longtemps. Quelques errements, mais le post génial de "Cdbvs" du 05/01/ 2012, suivi à la lettre a établi la communication Externe vers  G3 et pour preuve, j'ai récupéré sur G3 tout mon courrier , y compris des mails que je m' étais adressé depuis un PC à la campagne.
 J' ai pensé que cette étape était gagnée, merci à MacGené!.
Pour vérification, je me suis adressé depuis G3  un mail donc à voir sur G5 ou PC:
- En utilisant" répondre à"  pas de pb, çà arrive  sur G5 et sur le PC rapatrié ici
- ouvrant un "nouveau mail" à mon nom, ce message est bien marqué comme " envoyé" , mais rien sur le G5 ou le PC, *c'est le premier problème.*
Recevoir tous les messages sur le G3 depuis Orange a vidé la mémoire de ce serveur et je suis dans l' impossibilité de récupérer les derniers messages du jour qui sont bien sur G3  mais définitivement absents sur G5. Question: que faut il faire sur G3 pour que Orange conserve un certain temps les messages reçu sur G3? *C'est le second problème.*

Sur G3, je dispose de Outlook 5.06 et de Internet Explorer version 5; tous deux certainement dépassés .Que me conseillez vous, sachant que je tiendrais à garder OS9.2? J'ai pensé à icab 3.0.5 et / ou Mozilla 1.2.1 mais je n'ai rien pour remplacer Outlook. Des avis seraient les bien venus.
 Merci d' avance pour les réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2013)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Sur G3, je dispose de Outlook 5.06



Ça ne serait pas plutôt Outlook Express ?  En tout état de cause, je ne vois pas vraiment d'alternative, et il doit être à peu près ce qui fonctione le mieux sur cette machine, avec cet OS.



macpapyguy a dit:


> Internet Explorer version 5; tous deux certainement dépassés .Que me conseillez vous, sachant que je tiendrais à garder OS9.2? J'ai pensé à icab 3.0.5 et / ou Mozilla 1.2.1



Le mieux, pour naviguer sous OS 9.2.2, ça reste Classilla, c'est le seul à continuer d'évoluer (un peu). Toutefois, faudra quand même pas trop lui en demander, OS 9, ça fait maintenant plus de 10 ans qu'il est arrêté, donc, les sites "trop modernes", ça restera largement hors de portée.


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2013)

Classilla, est même limité sur les sites dédiés.
Je l'ai essayé tout à l'heure sur le Grenier du Mac et Macintosh Garden.
C'est pas top !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2013)

macpapyguy a dit:


> mais je n'ai rien pour remplacer Outlook.



Netscape (fourni avec Mac OS 9) ou la suite Mozilla (SeaMonkey, aujourdhui). Leur module de courrier reste ce quil y a de mieux.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2013)

Salut *macpapyguy*.



macpapyguy a dit:


> Recevoir tous les messages sur le G3 depuis Orange a vidé la mémoire de ce serveur et je suis dans l' impossibilité de récupérer les derniers messages du jour qui sont bien sur G3  mais définitivement absents sur G5. Question: que faut il faire sur G3 pour que Orange conserve un certain temps les messages reçu sur G3? *C'est le second problème.*



Lance «Outlook Express», va dans la barre de menus à : _Outils_, et dans la fenêtre déroulante à la dernière option : _Comptes_. Double-clique l'identifiant du compte avec lequel tu récupères tes courriels du fournisseur d'accès Orange et... vois-tu ce que je vois?




Tu coches la case : _Laisser une copie de chaque message sur le serveur_. Done.

[Je confirme à *Pascal*  qu'il s'agit bien d'«Outlook Express», version Mac du logiciel de courrier Windows du même nom (à ne pas confondre avec «Outlook», logiciel de courrier des suites «_Microsoft Office (Windows)_», qui n'a jamais eu de contrepartie éponyme pour Mac dans les suites «_Microsoft Office (Mac)_» où il était remplacé par «Entourage» - ce jusqu'à la suite «_Microsoft Office 2011 (Mac)_» où «Entourage» est abandonné et est remplacé finalement par la version éponyme du logiciel _Windows_ : «Outlook 2011»). «Outlook Express» est un excellent logiciel, je trouve. Je l'ai pas mal utilisé, pour le remplacer (sous Mac OS 9 toujours, s'entend) par «Entourage» de la _Suite Microsoft Office 2001_. Les interfaces se ressemblent comme deux gouttes d'eau.]


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> [Je confirme à *Pascal*  qu'il s'agit bien d'«Outlook Express»



Oh, Pascal n'avait aucun doute là dessus, c'était juste une "licence poétique forumique" ! :rateau:

Quant à Entourage, il n'a pris ce nom que lorsque Microsoft l'a racheté, avant, il s'appelait  On ne souffle pas, dans le fond  "Claris eMailer"  Eh oui, c'est la filiale d'Apple qui l'a vendu à Microsoft !


----------



## macpapyguy (6 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous et merci pour vos réponses.
 Excuses pour le retard, causeetits enfants!
Outlook express 5.0.6 est bien à poste.
 J'ai suivi à la lettre les directives de Macomaniac: effectivement la   case n' était pas cochée. rectification faite j'ai reçu sur G3 des  messages sans les voir effacés sur le serveur, donc lu normalement sur  G5 et PC.

Coté émission message, toujours impossible, des détails:
- rédaction d' un message à un ami, adresse OK
- impossible d' envoyer, les cases en haut à gauche "envoyer" et "envoyer plus tard" sont grises et inopérantes !
- menu déroulant messages: pratiquement tout grisé et inopérant,
-outils: "ajouter au carnet d' adresse" grisé inopérant, -ça me semble  normal-,mais "envoyer tout" inopérant, " envoyer et recevoir tout" noir  donc à priori opérant mais le message ne part pas et s'affiche la  vignette: "le message n'a pas été envoyé" !!!
 Voyez vous un remède à ce problème?
Icab 3.0.5 à poste sur G3 et la navigation internet devient plus facile  apparemment, je n'ai pas beaucoup testé: une séquence plantée mettant en  cause java trop lent.
 Je vais m'intéresser à la validité des versions présentes sur G3 de  Java, Stuffit ou autre; avez vous des conseils de remise à hauteur de  ces logiciels complémentaires,
En tous cas, il y a des progrès et ce grâce à vous, encore merci.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2013)

Salut *Mac*!

Par précaution vérifie d'abord en comparaison de ce modèle que j'ai fabriqué dans «Outlook Express» si tu n'as pas loupé de case (menu : '_Outils_', rubrique : '_Comptes_', tu double-cliques ton compte) :




​
En supposant que tu aies _Orange_ comme FAI, que ton nom soit _Mac Papyguy_, que ton adresse e-mail soit : _mac.papyguy@orange.fr_, alors ton nom d'utilisateur de courriel est : _mac.papyguy_, l'adresse entrante est : _pop.orange.fr_ (si tu es en POP) et l'adresse sortante _smtp.orange.fr_. Et évidemment tu renseignes ton mot-de-passe de messagerie et tu coches la case : 'enregistrer' dans le trousseau.

&#9828;​
Mais je pense que tout doit être correct. L'impossibilité d'obtenir le bouton 'Envoyer' en relief (actif) et pas grisé (inactif) me fait bêtement penser que tu as fait un lapsus, càd. oublié de remplir un des *4 champs requis* par la protocole d'envoi d'un nouveau message. Voici un visuel qui te les met sous les yeux :




​
Dès lors que les rubriques :


*De* = l'appellation de ton compte, faisant référence à ton adresse e-mail ;
*À* = une adresse e-mail de destinataire de la forme : nomd_utilisateur@FAI.fr ;
*Objet :* = un intitulé du nouveau message ;
*xxxxxx* = un contenu du nouveau message ;

ont été saisies sans oubli d'aucune des 4, alors (et alors seulement) le bouton *Envoyer*, grisé aussi longtemps que les 4 cases ne sont pas remplies, consent à virer au mode 'relief' activable. Et ton message part quand tu appuies sur la touche!

&#9831;​


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2013)

Je comprend pourquoi j'ai gardé longtemps Netsacpe 7.0 Communicator


----------



## macpapyguy (10 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous et Macomaniac en particulier.
 Tout est rentré dans l' ordre , merci infiniment. Qu'est ce qui merdait, (y a pas d' autre mot) :
*- L' adresse du destinataire n' était pas valide *dans le carnet récupéré des années 2005.
 - par ailleurs, co-existaient dans la machine deux versions Outlook  express 3.02 et 3.06 pouvant être appelées soit directement soit par un alias, mais sans que je le sache et sans savoir exactement laquelle j' appelai. Ces deux versions avaient été modifiées la dernière fois en 2005!; j' ai viré 3.0.2.
 Je peux donc communiquer avec le G3 et c'était le but principal;Icab marche vaille que vailleil et il doit bien y avoir dans le système G3 des outils qui supporteraient une mise à jour..... Serait-ce abuser de vous demander des conseils?
 En tous cas, encore merci !!

Note: dans cette affaire, en essayant de savoir comment étaient configurés les comptes pop et smpt sur le PC et le mac G5, j' ai foutu la pagaille dans les deux bourriques ! J'ai récupéré le PC mais j' ai encore un pb sur le G5 à l' émission d'un message.


----------

